# take a xanax the night before colonoscopy?



## vanzant

I often have trouble sleeping and want to know if I can take a .5 mg Xanax after midnight if I can't fall asleep before my 7:45 am colonoscopy appt. I asked the woman who answers the phone at my doctor's office and she said no, but I find it hard to believe this would be a problem. Xanax is only in your system for about 4 hours and I would only take it with a sip of water? I don't want to go into the procedure with no sleep


----------



## rudibear

I would follow the advice of the lady on the phone and NOT take it. They are probably concerned with an interaction with the drug they will give you during the colonoscopy. I have had the procedure three times. The emptying of your system is, by far, the worst of the process. You will be relaxed and asleep during the actual colonoscopy. And there will be plenty of time to catch up on any missed sleep afterwards. I don't know if you have had one before. If you haven't, I can understand your concern. And having someone tell you that its an easy process is probably not that much help. You have to have one before you realize that it really is a snap. So leave that xanax behind, try to sleep and not worry, and make up for any lost sleep after the procedure.


----------

